# Palm Pilot Tungsten E2



## stowersj99

Hi guys Thanks for any help you can give about my Palm T-E2.
You see I have just got this from one of the on-line sites it seems to work just fine but every time I put in a Media Card no matter what size it will not Recognize-or See the card, I would like to put some Pic on a card for my Palm and a Little Music as well.
Can anyone help in this matter it would be Awesome.
I did try a hard Reset but all that did was burn up the Digitizer and I had to replace it with a new one, so that is out of the Question.
Thanks for your Help John Stowers


----------



## TonyB25

Are you putting a 1GB card in it? That's the maximum supported. You won't get many pictures or much music on it.


----------

